
Firefox finally comes to iOS - Garbage
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/11/firefox-finally-comes-to-ios/
======
AdmiralAsshat
Except that it's on webkit rather than Gecko, so none of the previous FireFox
extensions will work on it. Looking at the app page, it doesn't even mention
the option for extensions. So no uBlock Origin, etc.

Kinda defeats the purpose of even having an iOS Firefox, if you ask me.

~~~
andrewmcwatters
It's also too little too late if you ask me. If this was the eventuality for
Firefox on iOS, why did this not happen with the initial iPhone around 2008?

It's been 7 years, what's the point? Sync? Who uses that? Google accounts are
far more widely used w/ Chrome.

